# What do you think is the best avenue of the world?



## guille_89uy

*Passeig de Gràcia of Barcelona...*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Gran Via, Madrid


----------



## RubenT

I think Park Avenue in New York is awesome, too. Especially the midtown part of it, the UES part is just nice


----------



## Mr.Underground

You have forgotten Unter der Linden in Berlin, the boulevard from Bandeburg Tor to Alexander Platz and in BCN Las Ramblas from Placa de Catalunya to Mediterranean Sea, where there is the statue of Colom.

But, my fav is 5th in NYC.


----------



## Luli Pop

1st Champs Elysees no doubt

then any of these:

Via del Corso (Roma)
Via della Conciliazione (Roma)
Gran Via (Madrid)
Avenida de Mayo (Buenos Aires)
Unter der Linden (Berlin)
Strand/Fleet (London)

there's an avenue in Parma that is maybe the most beutiful in the world but its name I don't remember. it was designed during french occupation.

the one's in NY where beautiful once but now, after demolitions is not so beautiful as the ones menttioned before. 

Saint Pertersbourg has wonderful palaces but somehow its avenues are not so impressive as them.


----------



## Pfeuffer

berlin has got 2 beautiful boulevards ! " unter den linden " in the east part and
" kurfürstendamm " in the west part !


----------



## Mr.Underground

Luli Pop said:


> there's an avenue in Parma that is maybe the most beutiful in the world but its name I don't remember. it was designed during french occupation.


Really, I live in Milan, 130 km from Parma and I know the city quite wll, but I don't know about you are speaking. Parma has nice street, e.g. Viale della Repubblica or the street along the river Parma or the street in Parco Ducale but avenue I don't know what you're refering to.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Pfeuffer said:


> berlin has got 2 beautiful boulevards ! " unter den linden " in the east part and
> " kurfürstendamm " in the west part !


The first one historic an with Duomo and the enbassy, the most famouse is the soviet one, the second a more commercial one.

In Milan we have Corso Buenos Ayres, starting from Porta Venezia to Piazzale Loreto.










And Corso Sempione, the ipotetical end of Champee Elysee in Paris


----------



## Luli Pop

Yes, I thought a little more and Newski MUST be on the list.

I don't like 9 de Julio because everytime I see it I think of all palaces and theaters demolished for doing it, but it certainly is on the top 3.

And how the hell I forgot Rue de Rivoli, and Via Veneto!!!!!


----------



## pierolol

Champs Elysée Of course!



then... 9 de Julio Buenos Aires



*Bonus:*

Apoquindo Santiago de Chile


----------



## Mascabrother

I don´t like too much Champes Elysees .. trè cliché .. 

Nothing like 5th Avenue in New York and then July 9 Avenue


----------



## Luli Pop

Mr.Underground said:


> Really, I live in Milan, 130 km from Parma and I know the city quite wll, but I don't know about you are speaking. Parma has nice street, e.g. Viale della Repubblica or the street along the river Parma or the street in Parco Ducale but avenue I don't know what you're refering to.


I think it was Stradone Martiri della Liberta, but I'm not sure.

wonderful trees and palazzi!


----------



## guille_89uy

I don't really manage to understand where's the beauty of an expressway in the middle of the city... Diagonal Norte is the best one of Buenos Aires, of course.

And Champes Elysees is always the same architecture... nothing special... it is marketing's doing.


----------



## Luli Pop

Avenida 9 de Julio was ruined in the 80s.

Originally there where 4 lanes in each direccion in the center way + 2 lanes in each lateral. The rest of it where huge center squares with benchs, lots of trees, flowers and grass.

Then it was widden to 7 lanes in each direction in the center, and 3 lanes in each lateral and it ruined it completly.

It also has undergroud parking while in other countries there weren't even cars, very modern at that time.










now it's not even tha shadow of what it used to be.

according to Conde Nast and an worldwide survey it did, the most important avenue in BA is Avenida Alvear and it's on the world's top 5.


----------



## Jex7844

The _Champs Elysées_! 








By Dior Man








By Pantchoa









14 july 2008








14 july 2010


----------



## kofemord

incredible view of the two archs one right before the other


----------



## kofemord

Apoquindo, a modern avenue in santiago, 










photo by fayo


----------



## Luli Pop

this last one is completly random, it lacks personality and identity.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

How can you compare that last one to the Champs Elysees? It doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## guille_89uy

Champs Elysées is boring... all buildings has identical architecture.


----------



## sean0088

For me, it is Chang'an avenue in Beijing, China...


----------



## guille_89uy

*Passeig de Gràcia of Barcelona*










[/


----------



## sodapop_19

cool thread!


----------



## Taller Better

Yeah, it has caught my attention, too! It is amazing how many breathtakingly beautiful boulevards there are around the world, and only increases my desire to see Buenos Aires!


----------



## Turbosnail

Champs Elysees of course.


----------



## miami305

isaidso said:


> Spadina Avenue has the potential to be wonderful one day, but you're right that it's University Avenue that's our best one right now.
> 
> World wide, I'd pick the Champs Elysees, la avenida 9 de Julio, Buenos Aires 2nd.


Agreed.....1. Champs Elysees (Paris) 2. Ave 9 de Julio (Buenos Aires) I have been to both cities many times, and you can only appreciate the beauty of these places by being there in person and actually walk those avenues/Blvds....nothing else compares....Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City is nice too...by the "Angel" statute.....I have been there too.


----------



## brunob

They might be almost of one architectural style, however, that doesn't mean they are strictly similar to each other, like your posting suggests - so no, their are not similar.


----------



## miami305

Here are some of my hometown.....Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## meaburroperomerio

^^^
Miami, the thread is about avenues, not about cities, you hadn´t post one Av. in that post, you´ve put diferents aves there and you didn´t put the name of the avenues neither...
You´ve post Rivadavia Av, Avenida de Mayo and 9 de Julio there....


----------



## guille_89uy

Defintely, 9 de julio is not beautiful. In any case, is impressive but never beautiful...


----------



## Taller Better

There are many, many threads for posting general photos of cities. Please keep our entries focused on avenues. Thanks!


----------



## Luli Pop

guille_89uy said:


> Champs Elysées is boring... all buildings has identical architecture.


obviously you don't know Champs Elysees.

it's with no doubt the most diverse avenue of Paris in terms of archtecture.

there's art deco, art nouveau, haussmanien, beaux arts, shitty 70s architecture, coutain wall, a couple palaces, bureaus, multifamial buildings, hotels particuliers, even a circus!!!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

guille_89uy said:


> Defintely, 9 de julio is not beautiful. In any case, is impressive but never beautiful...


*I agree*, there´s a lot of amazings avenues in Buenos Aires with great buildings from the beginning to the end, but 9 de julio is too big from my point of view and a lot of nice buildings are hidden behind adverts... but at the same time I´m sure that your coment is not casual,,, you´re always attacking Buenos Aires in the international threads... And I have some examples of that, you should calm down... And I´m not saying this because of this last comment... If you don´t like the city It´s ok, but stop trolling at every thread wich the city is posted


----------



## Taller Better

_"Impressive but not beautiful"?_ :? To my eyes it is both.


----------



## guille_89uy

meaburroperomerio said:


> *I agree*, there´s a lot of amazings avenues in Buenos Aires with great buildings from the beginning to the end, but 9 de julio is too big from my point of view and a lot of nice buildings are hidden behind adverts... but at the same time I´m sure that your coment is not casual,,, you´re always attacking Buenos Aires in the international threads... And I have some examples of that, you should calm down... And I´m not saying this because of this last comment... If you don´t like the city It´s ok, but stop trolling at every thread wich the city is posted


Here's the answer (what I said yesterday):



guille_89uy said:


> I don't really manage to understand where's the beauty of an expressway in the middle of the city... Diagonal Norte is the best one of Buenos Aires, of course.


I love Buenos Aires...


----------



## guille_89uy

Luli Pop said:


> obviously you don't know Champs Elysees.
> 
> it's with no doubt the most diverse avenue of Paris in terms of archtecture.
> 
> there's art deco, art nouveau, haussmanien, beaux arts, shitty 70s architecture, coutain wall, a couple palaces, bureaus, multifamial buildings, hotels particuliers, even a circus!!!


Could you please show examples of those architecure styles in this avenue?


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Taller said:


> Yeah, it has caught my attention, too! It is amazing how many breathtakingly beautiful boulevards there are around the world, and only increases my desire to see Buenos Aires!





Taller said:


> _"Impressive but not beautiful"?_ :? To my eyes it is both.


The point is that the nice buildings of 9 de julio are hidden behind adverts and there´s other much impressives avenues in the city... like:

*Avenida Roque Saez Peña/ Diagonal Norte*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Avenida Alvear, Avenida de Mayo, Avenida del Libertador and even Avenida Callao or Avenida Figueroa Alcorta are more beautifull than Avenida 9 de Julio.


*Avenida 9 de Julio * is impressive,but I don´t know if It´s beautiful if you compare it with the other Avenues of the city...



> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

But in the World I have to say that my favourite ones are Champs Elysees and The Fifth Av. of New York.
In Buenos Aires I should say that my favourites are Alvear Avenue, Avenida del Libertador and Av. Roque Saez Peña.


----------



## Reverie

guille_89uy said:


> Could you please show examples of those architecure styles in this avenue?


Why don't you use Street View ? You have examples everywhere


----------



## Luli Pop

Here's Av 9 de Julio in 1940 compared with the actual one.

as you see, a half of boulevards and squares where destroyed.










9 de Julio is 3,7km
Champs Elysees + Av de la Grande Armee (its continuation after the Arc) is almost the same.


----------



## guille_89uy

Reverie said:


> Why don't you use Street View ? You have examples everywhere


Because I wont find it... Champs Elysees is quite homogenious...


----------



## guille_89uy

*Passeig de Gràcia,*


----------



## NYC007




----------



## Axelferis

1/Champs Elysées the mother
2/Passeig de gracia a little copy of the mother
3/fifth avenue NYC


----------



## guille_89uy

Champs Elysées has nothing to do with Passeig de Gràcia. Champs Elysées is just marketing, but architectonicly talking is absolutely trivial. Passeig de Gràcia is full of aweresome buildings of almost all styles; streetlights desgined by Gaudi's disciple; paving stone desgined by Gaudí; buildings of Toyo Ito, Puig i Cadafalch, Antoni Gaudí, Muntaner; luxury entrances; marble and granite everywhere...

And Passeig de Gràcia urbaniztation is of the year 1821; Champs Elysées urbanization, in 1824.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Avenue of the Dead*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danlmarmot/3976510992/in/set-72157622237319643/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/otropx/4902858378/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamteale/5231775444/


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Pfeuffer said:


> champs-elysses sucks


*edited by Taller, Better
I have removed your last sentence as it was provocation. Please don't stir up threads like that. Thank you*.


----------



## Pfeuffer

:cheers:


----------



## rio2016

Rio de Janeiro, Presidente Vargas Avenue


----------



## [email protected]

guille_89uy said:


> Champes Elysees is always the same architecture... nothing special... it is marketing's doing.





guille_89uy said:


> Champs Elysées is boring... all buildings has identical architecture.





guille_89uy said:


> Champs Elysées is just marketing, but architectonicly talking is absolutely trivial.


I think we've understood your opinion. 

It's amazing how some forumers think they have to denigrate other cities/avenues/whatever when praising their cities.
The thread title is not "Which avenue in the world has the best buildings along it ?". Some people put emphasize on the size of the avenue, some on the presence of a big monument in the middle, and some on the architectural value of the buildings surrounding it.
That being said, the avenues I prefer are the Spanish ones : Gran Vía & Passeig de Gràcia. The buildings are simply gorgeous. In Barcelona too, I like the claustrophobic feel of Via Laietana. Too bad we don't have buildings of this scale in France.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Turbosnail said:


> Seriously. Champs Elysees. The End.


i agree:dance:


----------



## jaypaul

new york , cause it is the biggest and the most busiest avenue of the world .


----------



## parcdesprinces

guille_89uy said:


> Champs Elysées is boring...* all buildings has identical architecture*.


Are you sure ?? hmmm... 

Lets look closer: Neoclassicism & Empire style, Second Empire & Haussmann, Beaux-Arts, Art-Nouveau & Modern style, Art-Deco, International style...., post/neo-whatever style, "Ugly" style, Citroën style :lol:, etc etc etc etc.... (not to mention the 3,300 years-old Obelisk....)

Maybe not the most iconic buildings ever built, Indeed.. ...but a nice mix from different eras IMHO !


























































































Bonus (the Axe Historique): :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy

when complete the main axis in Guangzhou will be giving most places a good run for their money:





































It'll be landscaped and lined with supertalls and museums


----------



## haikiller11

Champs Elysées ftw


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## gooseberry

So, where is that?


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

it looks like the middle east i think its egypt a little river with alot of green next to it.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Putrajaya, Malaysia


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

champs Elysees hands down


----------



## Taller Better

Guangzhou seems to be big on LED lighting.


----------



## Sodermalm2

IMHO some of the other options in the OP are not in the same league as Champs Elysées, or even Fifth Avenue


----------



## koolio

Taller said:


> Guangzhou seems to be big on LED lighting.


I think those pictures were taken during the Asian Games 2010. I don't believe those buildings are lit up like that under normal circumstances.


----------



## buho

Champs Elysees are great, I love them, but IMHO it's too wide, so you can't appreciate correctly both sides of the avenue.

Some Gran Vía of Madrid pics:



















by madridhere


----------



## masterchivas

Best one is Paseo de la Reforma, followed closely by Champs Élisés, 5th avenue in NY is sure important but is not really beautyfull...


----------



## guille_89uy

Gran Via is simply impressive.


----------



## sakai

imo too many mainstream tourist traps in this thread... these are cool places that you probably never heard about 

south st philly










also shenyang zhongjie


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*




nazrey said:


>


----------



## ngfede

fantastic photos!

to me
- Passeig de Gràcia
- Champs Elysées
- Gran Vía

About Avenue 9 de Julio in Buenos Aires, it's a fantastic avenue, but Avenue De Mayo has too much more history and architecture, hope you can walk it some day to really feel it.


----------



## Squiggles

Champ Elysees is the best for sure. I've been there; I've walked it and I've driven it. 
La Avenida 9 de Julio is a pretty easy second place, too. 

Honorable mention to Fifth Avenue (NYC), Michigan Avenue (Chicago), and the "Avenue of the Dead" in Teotihuacan.


----------



## OCPagu

*Brazilian avenues*

*Eixo Monumental*, Brasília









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cb/Brasilia_Eixo_Monumental_July_2009.jpg/800px-Brasilia_Eixo_Monumental_July_2009.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vHfhEO08cCE/SmYZHjJ4f2I/AAAAAAAAQ3s/M6D8rwWFCME/s400/BRASILIA+-+EIXO+MONUMENTAL.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Esplanada_dos_Minist%C3%A9rios%2C_Bras%C3%ADlia_DF_04_2006_%28modificada%29.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e8/Bras%C3%ADlia-21-04-2008.jpg/800px-Bras%C3%ADlia-21-04-2008.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/75/Brasilia_ministerios_da_torre.jpg/800px-Brasilia_ministerios_da_torre.jpg


----------



## OCPagu

*Brazilian avenues*

*Avenida Paulista*, São Paulo









http://downloads.open4group.com/wallpapers/avenida-paulista-cf854.jpg









http://turismoadaptado.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/avenida-paulista.jpg









http://www.copa2014.org.br/midia/noticias/masp,_a_casa_das_artes_na_avenida_paulista_2932009-25239-1.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/139/327045186_c9e4331166.jpg









http://maciel.rogerio.sites.uol.com.br/pics/natal-01.jpg









http://www.catenaecastro.com.br/avenidapaulistasaopaulo.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hM2nbll-sng/S74Toma85uI/AAAAAAAADOc/ZBz-ihfnrNw/s1600/Avenida+Paulista.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/08/Pra%C3%A7a%2C_Av._Paulista_1.jpg/800px-Pra%C3%A7a%2C_Av._Paulista_1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/Av.Paulista.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/04/Buildings_in_the_Paulista_Avenue.jpg/450px-Buildings_in_the_Paulista_Avenue.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/Grupo_Escolar_Rodrigues_Alves_01.JPG/800px-Grupo_Escolar_Rodrigues_Alves_01.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/03/Paulista2.jpg/399px-Paulista2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0d/Traffic_lights_Sao_Paulo_Brasil.jpg/426px-Traffic_lights_Sao_Paulo_Brasil.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/34/Avenida_Paulista%2C_ponto_de_%C3%B4nibus.jpg/800px-Avenida_Paulista%2C_ponto_de_%C3%B4nibus.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/Avenida_Paulista3.jpg


----------



## hypnotoad

Champs Elysees..









Picture by: http2007


----------



## hypnotoad

edit


----------



## OtAkAw

*Ayala Avenue, Makati City, Philippines*


----------



## redbaron_012

Tree lined Collins St, Melbourne Australia, our nicest city street. Pic by Grollo It is home to World famous shops,Five star hotels, Corporate offices, Restaurants, cafes, Bars, Theatre, with small arcades and laneways offering a new adventure at every metre ! Many beautiful avenues are lovely to look at but this street is so vibrantly alive and beautiful at the same time.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## melburn21

^^ just adding to the above... Collins St, Melbourne, Australia










Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcobo/5243324508/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 645577

nice pic of Diagonal norte av in Buenos Aires, hope you like it


----------



## pierolol

*Apoquindo! Santiago*


Apoquindo Avenue par nicolas__, sur Flickr




Sunday morning par nicolas__, sur Flickr


----------



## claroscuro

How can I not love Champs Elisees (Paris), Passeig de Gracia (Barcelona), Gran Via (Madrid), plus Calle de Alcalà, Paseo del Prado and Paseo de Recoletos (also in Madrid), and of course Paseo de la Reforma (Mexico City)? 

BTW, great thread!


----------



## la.risa.el.olvido

*Paseo de la Reforma*
Al Poniente


Al Centro 


Al Oriente


Y un panorama de reforma centro, su paso por Chapultepec y su camino hacia Las Lomas


----------



## erbse

guille_89uy said:


> And Passeig de Gràcia urbaniztation is of the year 1821; Champs Elysées urbanization, in 1824.


That's nothing against the mother of them all: *Berlin!*

*Unter den Linden*, the grand avenue of the city, goes back as far as 1647.
The whole avenue is really elegant and modest, its landmarks mainly feature classicist and baroque style. It's one of the first grand urban avenues in Europe planned as a whole.


As seen from Berlin Cathedral








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Unter_den_Linden_Potsdamer_Platz.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Über_den_Dächern_von_Berlin_2.jpg

Towards TV tower and Cathedral








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Unter_den_Linden_Berlin2007.jpg

Bebelplatz at Unter den Linden








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bebelplatz_looking_South.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bebelplatz_2006.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Buddy_Bear_Bebelplatz.jpg

The library of the university








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Mitte,_Bebelplatz,_Alte_Bibliothek_02.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ße,_Bebelplatz,_Gebäude_der_Dresdner_Bank.jpg

Altes Palais








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Mitte,_Unter_den_Linden,_Altes_Palais_05.jpg

Humboldt University of Berlin








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Humboldt_University_And_Bebelplatz.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Front_Humboldt_Universität.JPG









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...itaet,_Standbild_Hermann_von_Helmholtz_04.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SarahEwart-120.JPG

Opera at Unter den Linden








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Staatsoper_Berlin2007.jpg

Inside








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Staatsoper_Zuschauerraum_2.jpg

_The Table Of Free Voice_








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dropping_Knowledge_The_Table.jpg

Zeughaus (the baroque armoury/arsenal, now German Historical Museum)








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Deutsches_Museum_im_Zeughaus.JPG


----------



## erbse

*Berlin - Unter den Linden*


A little refill doesn't hurt. Sorry for the big load of photos, but European avenues (besides some) are rather underrepresented here. 

Neue Wache (guard house)








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neue_Wache_2007.jpg

Kommandantenhaus








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kommandantenhaus1.jpg

_Christmas time in Germany..._








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kommandantenhaus_xmas.jpg

Russian Embassy Berlin at Unter den Linden








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ter_den_Linden_55-65,_Russische_Botschaft.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...Föderation_Berlin_Unter_den_Linden_63_008.jpg

There's enough modern stuff as well - British Embassy Berlin








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Mitte,_Wilhelmstrasse,_Botschaft_Grossbritannien.jpg

Hungarian Embassy Berlin








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...er_den_Linden_76,_Botschaft_von_Ungarn_01.jpg

"European House" by Hans Kollhoff (somewhat representing the new Berlin style after reunification)








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Mitte,_Unter_den_Linden_78,_Europäisches_Haus_01.jpg

Upper Eastside Berlin








by our user Kampflamm (http://www.flickr.com/photos/aviller/5788037342/sizes/z/in/photostream/)









by flickr (golli43)


----------



## Tiaren

^^
You forget the two most important monuments on *Unter den Linden*:

Monument to *Frederick the Great*, father of Unter den Linden:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/4472411850/sizes/l/in/photostream/

And la Grande Finale of the avenue, *Brandenburg Gate*:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bottega_di_melquiades/5643719414/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

And this is *Schlossbrücke *(Palace Bridge), the prelude by the way:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sch3lmisch/5409751443/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## wc eend

The Champs-Elysées is highly overrated. It's a victim of its own succes, its atmosphere is nothing special anymore. Nowadays there are avenues in Paris that are much more special, like Avenue de l'Opéra, for instance. Nobody thought about proposing streets from London, like Oxford St or Regent St? Or how about Andrassy Ut in Budapest, or Karl Johans Gate in Oslo?


----------



## guille_89uy

That's simply impressive. Berlin, as always, the world capital of architecture.


----------



## erbse

Tiaren said:


> You forget the two most important monuments on *Unter den Linden*


Oh I didn't even finish my presentation yet, but thank you for the additions 

Perhaps I'll proceed later then. Berlin virtually offers it all.


----------



## Dunzdeck

erbse said:


> That's nothing against the mother of them all: *Berlin!*
> 
> *Unter den Linden*, the grand avenue of the city, goes back as far as 1647.
> The whole avenue is really elegant and modest, its landmarks mainly feature classicist and baroque style. It's one of the first grand urban avenues in Europe planned as a whole.


Funny you should say that, just last week I did a guided tour of my place of work, The Hague, and the guide said - to everyone's amazement - that Unter den Linden was actually inspired by de Lange Voorhout! I wouldn't know if this is actually true but I feel it deserves mention.

Here are some pictures:


Lange Voorhout in herfstsfeer by Gerard Stolk en route, on Flickr


Lange Voorhout by woutervv, on Flickr


voorhout in de herfstregen by Gerard Stolk en route, on Flickr


Den Haag by Rooon, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

wc eend said:


> , or Karl Johans Gate in Oslo?


Here are some of my own pictures of that street (taking in Mars hence all the snow). Not sure I would call it the best avenue in the world though.

Looking over upper Karl Johans Gate from the Royal Castle:









The view over lower Karl Johan. Most of the building on the right side are being renovated these days:









And three of the many buildings along the street:


----------



## El_Greco

Defo these two -

Avenida Da Liberdade, Lisbon.










Avenida 9 de Julio, Buenos Aires.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Avenue Tervuren, Brussels









http://www.brigittegrouwels.com/doc...ement des arbres de l'avenue de Tervueren.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...enaire_Park.jpg/800px-Cinquantenaire_Park.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/snot/Brussel/15.jpg


----------



## Luli Pop

Thank you Berlin for giving back dignity to this thread, in the previous page appart for a couple pics of Gran Via and Diagonal Norte, the other personality-less, beauty-less avenues where killing the concept of "best".


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Kutuzovsky Avenue Moscow


----------



## MoreOrLess

Nacho_7 said:


> ¿Y la avenida 9 de Julio, Buenos Aires, Argentina?


One of the worst for me if only because it destroyed so much of BA's great heritage.


----------



## Tiaren

erbse said:


> Oh I didn't even finish my presentation yet, but thank you for the additions
> 
> Perhaps I'll proceed later then. Berlin virtually offers it all.


Please do!  I'm tired of how underrated Berlin actually is (at least here on Skyscrapers).


----------



## Crash_N

Unter den Linden rules! It's on par with Champs-Elysees in terms on architecture, loses in marketing/size, but wins in atmosphere and charm. 
Also, you could show Kudamm, which also has a lot of vibe. Berlin FTW!


----------



## mvictory

redbaron_012 said:


> Tree lined Collins St, Melbourne Australia, our nicest city street. Pic by Grollo It is home to World famous shops,Five star hotels, Corporate offices, Restaurants, cafes, Bars, Theatre, with small arcades and laneways offering a new adventure at every metre ! Many beautiful avenues are lovely to look at but this street is so vibrantly alive and beautiful at the same time.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Collins street is a beautiful and vibrant street with great architecture but I think if Melbourne has a boulevard to compete in this category it is definitely Swanston street/St Kilda road. Wide, tree lined, lots of nice building and public space (State Library, Melbourne Central, Town Hall, City Square, St Pauls, Flinders Street station, Federation Square, Domain Parklands, arts centre, NGV, Victoria barracks, etc...) but most of all it has our greatest monument, The Shrine looking down on it. 

Im not too good at the whole posting pictures thing so if anyone has some good ones please post them.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Hard to see properly...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/floongle/2615250058/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabrielbabb

Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City

All photos taken from mexican forum


This is the most important Avenue in Mexico and one of the most important in Latin Ameerica. This Avenue was founded in the 19th Century by Maximiliano de Habsburgo. There are a LOT of monuments and roundabouts with fountains. There are uncountable permanente expositions in the sidewalks, it is an ecofriendly avenue, also it is next to a gay fríendly neighbourhood, there are parades and concerts in here, even there has been a fomula 1 exposición race. The highest skyscrapers in Mexico is here but there are still a LOT of old houses and constructions you can see. There are a Lot of high quality hotels such as, Presidente Intercontinental, Sheraton, JW Marriot, Marriot, Holliday Inn, Nikko, Hilton, W Hotel, Fiestamericana, St Regis, Hyatt, Four Seasons, Meliá, Emporio, City Express, Embassy. There are infinite shops, restaurants, museums, a forest, the national auditorium. There are a LOT of trees and life during night and day. It may not be th prettiest OR the one with the highest buildings but it is really one of the cultural, bussiness and high class touristic center of the city. 





































http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/PaseodelaReforma.jpg

One part of the street goes through the Forest of Chapultepec almos next to thee highrises

































Gay Friendly neighbourhood right next to the avenue
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jty7B7-yYRU/Ta4qkNU7pbI/AAAAAAAABlY/1ANPcOr-Kro/s1600/ZonaRosa.jpg

Beautiful skylines

















Nice Architecture















[/URL]

Chapultepec castle as seen from the avenue









Touristic Buses









National Auditorium


Street Concert









Nightlife










National Antropology museum
[/IMG]http://www.clarinveracruzano.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/museo-nal.-de-antropologia.jpg[/IMG]

Mexican Stock exchange

















Bike Path and Ecobici Stands

















Ecologic Transportation









Nice Sidewalks and central Sidewalks to walk 









Diana Cazadora fountain roundabout

















Independence Angel Monument Roundabout

















Heroes Children Monument of American invasion to Mexico









Old Houses constructions and lots green areas














































Going through the forest









Tallest Christmas treee¿ in tthe world









New Year 2011


----------



## erbse

^ Too many photos per post, almost no credited sources, oy vey. 
Looks like I either have to delete it or transform your links, which takes too much time for my taste.


----------



## gabrielbabb

^^ If you read the description it says, all pics were taken from the mexican forum, where none of the photos are credited.  thank you


----------



## Bent

*São João Av. - São Paulo - Brazil*

Now it's very decadent, but it still unique:









by Luis Casimiro









from http://www.edificiooscarrodrigues.com.br/o-centro.html#









by Michael S Guimarães


----------



## El_Greco

Avenue de la Grande Armée and Avenue des Champs-Élysées, although they are one and the same.


----------



## buenosaireseze

I think we have a winner here....


----------



## UnHavrais

Les Champs Élysées have axactly the same proportions than the garden of the Château de Versailles (design by André Le Nôtre).


----------



## FloripaNation

Anybody remembered The Strip?? :eek2:










http://blog.hotelurbano.com


----------



## CNB30

LOL Is that a joke ^^


----------



## Brucey7

Conor said:


> *CORK: ST PATRICK'S STREET*
> 
> 
> St. Patrick's Street, Cork by ontravels, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img_2323.jpg by clatie1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img_2329.jpg by clatie1, on Flickr


Amongst the worst/tackiest/overcluttered street furniture I have ever seen, especially compared to the examples from Dublin.


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon's _Avenida da Liberdade_ (Liberty avenue) is quite charming! especially now that most buildings are under refurbishment.


Avenida de la Libertad de Lisboa. Portugal. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## Paulista Anonimo

I'm surprised there's not more mention of Odori Avenue in Sapporo:









Oia.hokudai.ac.jp









etravel.ph









japanesquest.com









poandpo.com









ccyee.wordpress.com









Sapporo-autumnfest.jp









tripstance.com


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Does the Corso of Rome fit the bill? Or does an avenue have to be very wide?


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istiklal Avenue, Istanbul, Turkey*





































http://haveblogwilltravel.org


----------



## EMArg

*Diagonal Sur Avenue - Buenos Aires*







Unlike the Diagonal Norte Avenue, the Diagonal Sur avenue almost goes unnoticed for those who visit Buenos Aires. The buildings are noticeably simpler than those of the Diagonal Norte. That’s because they were built a few years later, when the city already entered onto a form of architecture that gave priority to the simplicity and who almost erased the ornaments from the facades (a few years later, it would be reduced even more, just to the functionality). The Diagonal Sur remains unfinished today. It ends at the Belgrano Avenue but it should finish at the 9th of July Avenue (there are plans to extend it). Probably, the most important points on this avenue are the Monument to Julio Roca (the president who almost made Argentina a first-world country on the last decades of the 19th Century), the INDEC Building, the Manzana de las Luces with some of the oldest buildings of the city, and the epic Legislature of Building with its clock tower. Also, at the south end of the avenue is the SOMISA Building, the first example of the modern era of the second half of the 20th century in the city, who used steel as its raw material instead of the reinforced concrete that is so common in Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^

On HD:


----------



## EMArg

*Diagonal Sur Avenue*







Unlike the Diagonal Norte Avenue, the Diagonal Sur avenue almost goes unnoticed for those who visit Buenos Aires. The buildings are noticeably simpler than those of the Diagonal Norte. That’s because they were built a few years later, when the city already entered onto a form of architecture that gave priority to the simplicity and who almost erased the ornaments from the facades (a few years later, it would be reduced even more, just to the functionality). The Diagonal Sur remains unfinished today. It ends at the Belgrano Avenue but it should finish at the 9th of July Avenue (there are plans to extend it). Probably, the most important points on this avenue are the Monument to Julio Roca (the president who almost made Argentina a first-world country on the last decades of the 19th Century), the INDEC Building, the Manzana de las Luces with some of the oldest buildings of the city, and the epic Legislature of Building with its clock tower. Also, at the south end of the avenue is the SOMISA Building, the first example of the modern era of the second half of the 20th century in the city, who used steel as its raw material instead of the reinforced concrete that is so common in Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^

On HD:


----------



## joeyavicii

FloripaNation said:


> Anybody remembered The Strip?? :eek2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.hotelurbano.com


The Strip is the place to be when in Las Vegas.


----------



## ondasp

Brucey7 said:


> Amongst the worst/tackiest/overcluttered street furniture I have ever seen, especially compared to the examples from Dublin.


^^


----------



## mrsmartman

The City of New York leads the world in lining grand avenues with luxurious apartments.


----------



## mrsmartman

http://www.nywaterway.com/BroadwayPreview.aspx


----------

